# Meet Poppy.



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I've waited weeks for this little girl and shes finally here! 

Meet Miss Poppy, shes 14 weeks old and a whopping 3lbs!! Shes going to be a big girl I think lol. 

Shes lovely and incredibly placid. Didnt cry at all last night and is just such a happy little thing. 

Anyway, here she is!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's lovely rache I love the last picture!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww shes lovely congrats on ur new addition


----------



## Dixie Belle's Mama (Aug 25, 2010)

Cute pup! I love her name! <3


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW another chi lol, congrats, she is a darling! Love the last pic!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL, my little pack is complete now! 

Shes the last. Shes a lovely little thing. I'm so pleased with her!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Rache, Poppy is gorgeous!!
You must be over the moon with her!
Congrats!! xxx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwww....she is simply adorable. Congrats!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm really pleased with her, shes such a little characture! 
And OMG she loves her food and everyone elses if she gets the chance hahaha. Shes already bigger that Pixie and darcy! eeekkk


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!! She's gorgeous! My fav colour chi!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

congatulations rache, shes adorable


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another GBlls baby,my next chi has to be like her ,love the colouring adorable.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I love her colour and markings! She is adorable, and she is lucky to have so many chihuahua brothers and sisters.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillon is her half bro too. lol
So cool! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol i can see the resemberlance esp in size! Shes huge! lol. She is quite chubby tho, shes been free fed till now. She LOVES her food! hahahaha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think shell slim down darcy and pixie are vv small tho!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope she slows down a bit. I always fort Darcy was a good size but he seems so tiny now, esp as he has no coat. Scruffy little thing, he looks terrible lol


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww she is adorable! congrats


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rache said:


> Lol i can see the resemberlance esp in size! Shes huge! lol. She is quite chubby tho, shes been free fed till now. She LOVES her food! hahahaha


LOL and yet Apollo is small eh.
Dillon was free fed too, but not now.
He is a greedy wee so and so aswell.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We didnt get to see dad. But he looks quite small on his pics. Maybe he just throws bigger pups, who knows!

How is Dillon doing? Has he settled in properly now, do the girls love him to bits?? xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my...you too? LOL Did she come from the same breeder Sarah got Lotus from? Poppy is GORGEOUS though. LOVE her coloring! And hey...you've almost caught up to me! hehe Congrats on the new addition!!

**wanted to add that both Marley & Matilda were his size at 14 weeks. Marley is 6lbs & Matilda 7lbs. Matilda is longer & leaner though while Marley is more stocky. He may reach 7lbs filling out (he's almost 1yo) but who knows. Looks like Poppy will be more of a stocky 7lbs? She's super sweet though...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Heather. No they are not from the same breeder but we collected them together. Lotus's breeder lives close to me so we made a day of it!

I think she will be quite 'cobby/stocky' she certainly wont be dainty! lol

I'd be happy for her to be around 7 lbs, after having 3 tiny ones I like them a bit bigger esp with the children running around and charging about. 

I love your dogs, I'd love more but my little pack is complete now! No more chis for me......sob..... lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Darcy has not grown much considering his size at 12 weeks but then he was meant to be diddy so maybe he is. Slow grower like pixie I love him he is my fave out of yours I wanna kiss him all te time even if he is a humper

I think poppy will be 6 pounds she's v chubby ATM well covered as u put it I wouldn't be surprised if she slimmed down a lot on scheduled meals.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh, I see! Well, gee a day spent together doesn't get any better than that!! LOL I know what you mean though. Maya was totally not planned & was sort of our "rescue". I was pretty content with 5 & if it wasn't for the hubby it would have stayed that way. I do love Maya though & know she was destined to be with us...but you kwim!  

Yeah, if he's chunky chances are some of his weigh is just puppy pudge. Marley grew loads until 5 1/2mo. Then from 5 1/2mo to 11mo he went from 5lbs 7oz to 5lbs 14oz! Stockier is definitely easier with kids around for sure. You don't have to worry so much. Anyway...she is the perfect addition to your pack. *yay!*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww rache shes adorable lol another flower name i was just saying to sarah i liked the flower name theme she has going lol your little pack has grown so fast lucky you i just love her shes beautiful x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she is beautiful


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Welcome Home Poppy!*


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, today must be new pup day..lol She is really beautiful, I love her coloring.. Welcome home Poppy, and congratulations Rach!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats! She's a sweetie pie!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is gorgeous - I just love her colouring


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rache said:


> We didnt get to see dad. But he looks quite small on his pics. Maybe he just throws bigger pups, who knows!
> 
> How is Dillon doing? Has he settled in properly now, do the girls love him to bits?? xx


Awww that is a shame you didnt get to see dad.
Dillon is doing great thanks Rache, Darla loves him, Daisy kinda just wants peace, but she will snuggle him now and then. haha!!

Anyway back to Poppy.
I cant wait to see loads more pics of her, she is like a wee teddy bear. 
You have such a cute wee pack!!!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love black and tan color and beautiful long coat girl Congrats


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh she's just gorgeous. You know me and those dark ones.  lol. 
Congrats! I'll bet you're in puppy heavens right now with all your babies. So jealous!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rachel - how lucky are you? She is fantastic!!! We need a pic of all of them together!!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

what a pretty girl Poppy is.xxxxx


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

What a cute little pack you have.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is adorable! What a sweet little face she has. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww she's beautiful.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Shes such a good girl. We went for a walk earlier and she trotted along on her harness like she had been doing it for years! She was a tiny bit phased by a few passing cars but soon forgot about them. 

I even let her off her lead and she ran around with the others and came straight back when she was called, she even joined in with the others rolling in fox wee! haha


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You are lucky ,she sounds like a little angel !


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm jealous Rach lotus sat on her bum!!! She's lazy lotus haha


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Michelle she is! 

I got her from the same breeder as Lilly x


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The last pic is my favorite as well. She's got such beautiful eyes.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh she is sooo pretty..and what a lovley name she has..xxx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

What a cutie, and I love her name


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous little pup! <3


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

poppy is gorgeous you must be thrilled with her  xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you. I'm chuffed to bits with her!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

She's beautiful--congratulations!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG Rachel!! Enough already with adding to that crew! lol Joking shes gorgeous you must have enough now ...  haha


----------

